# seblst verbindende Programme



## Felix (26. Sep 2004)

Hi,
ich will ein Chatprogramm programmieren, das keinen Chat Server braucht.
Ich hab bloß keine Ahnung wie ich das anstellen soll. Ich hab nur mal gehört, dass so etwas funktioniert (zum Beispiel bei Kaaza soll es so funktioniert haben).
Habt ihr eine Ahnung, wie ich anfangen soll?

MFG
Felix


----------



## Icewind (26. Sep 2004)

hm naja kazaa wird auch nicht ohne server funktionieren weil wie sollte der clienjt sonst wissen welche ip andere clients haben???

naja gehen würde das nur wenn einer der chatteilnehmer in seinem client einen server aufmachen würde dann müssten alle anderen chatteilnehmer nur noch zu seiner ip verbinden aber ganz ohne server gehts nicht... (so weit ich weis)


----------



## Felix (26. Sep 2004)

Ich hab mal einen Bericht darüber gelesen, das es so schwer ist Kazza zu vernichten, weil es keinen Server besitzt. Ich hab auch keine Ahnung wie das funktionieren soll....
Kann auch sein, dass ich fehlinformiert bin.....

Hat jemand einen Vorschlag, wie so etwas funktionieren soll?

MFG
Felix


----------



## foobar (26. Sep 2004)

Programmier doch erstmal einen ganz normalen Chat. Das ganze dann so umzubauen, daß es auch ohne zentralen Server funktioniert, ist nicht so schwierig. 
Dein Programm muß dann Client und Server gleichzeitig sein, also Anfragen engegennehmen und Nachrichten an andere Clients/Server weiterleiten.


----------



## Felix (26. Sep 2004)

Ich hab schon einen Chat-Server programmiert. Dieser muss allerdings, damit der gefunden werden kann, eine statische IP besitzen. In einem Heimnetztwerk ist das kein Problem, jedoch wenn ich ihn im Internet nutzen will. Ich möchte dieses Problem irgendwie umgehen.

Einen Chat ohne Server kann ich auch Programmieren, allerdings nur, wenn mir die IP des Chatpartners bekannt ist. Ich möchte gerne einen Chat entwicklen, wo ich nicht die IP des Partners benötige (nur wie das funktionieren soll habe ich keine Ahnung   ) 
Gibt es keine Möglichkeit irgendwie das Web nach einem gleichen Programm, dass an einem bestimmten Port wartet zu scannen oder ähnliches?

MFG
Felix


----------



## Roar (26. Sep 2004)

d könntest das ja über einen dyndns server machen der online ist... der erste user meldet sich dann dort an mit seiner ip, die anderen user die sich verbinden wollen connecten sich zu dem dyndns server, und der erste user fungiert dann als server... wenn der erste user da dann geht haste allerdings n problem.. das musste dann irgendwie hinkriegen dass die anderen clients sich ummelden oder so..


----------



## Felix (26. Sep 2004)

Naja,
das ist dann nicht so richtig, wie ich es will, weil
 :arrow: ich brauch trotzdem nen Server
 :arrow: also auch ne statische IP

Wenn ich einen Tread einbau, der immer an einen bestimmten Port lauscht und einen der immer diesen Port auf anderen Rechnern contactet, müsst es doch eigentlich funktionieren? Allerdings ist es vermutlich zu zeit- und trafficintensiv das www komplett zu scannen!

MFG
Felix


----------



## foobar (26. Sep 2004)

> Gibt es keine Möglichkeit irgendwie das Web nach einem gleichen Programm, dass an einem bestimmten Port wartet zu scannen oder ähnliches?


Klar, aber das kann etwas dauern


----------



## Guest (26. Sep 2004)

Das Zauberwort ist P2P (Peer to Peer)
Jage es mal durch Google, dann findest Du etwas dazu.
Bekannte Projekte: Gnutella, Jabber, Freenet (nicht der Provider) etc.


----------



## Felix (28. Sep 2004)

Hi,
hab mich mal informiert, aber nix gefunden, was man mir Java alleine verwirklichen könnte. Gibt es soetwas überhaupt?

MFG
Felix


----------



## Guest (28. Sep 2004)

Du must Deine Suchtechnik überdenken 

http://www.javaworld.com/javaworld/jw-10-2001/jw-1019-jxta.html
http://www.onjava.com/topics/java/P2P_Java
http://www.jxta.org
http://www.openp2p.com


----------

